# Cabo San Lucas Fishing Report and Baja



## jcsportfishing (May 14, 2012)

Jc Sportfishing Weekly Fish Report.
As the Admiral Seas It
Fishing Report: 7/30/16 to 8/7/16
Stop by Our Office for up to Date Fishing Report.

Epic!! HOT, Blue Marlin Fishing Now!
Bisbees Eastcape Winner 427lbs Blue!
Second Place Bisbee Blue Marlin 316lbs!
Tourney Lands 110 Blue Marlin in 3 Days!
Cabo Averaging 1 to 3 Blue Marlin per Boat!
Striped Marlin Still Hot Hot
Tropical Storm South of Us!
Taking Fish Home from Cabo Info Inside ?
Baja Sierra Ceviche Recipe!
JC, Reportly Head of Marlin Crime Syndicate in Cabo!
JC Shouted: Indicted For What? Me !!!
Chris Shouted: JC, Donâ€™t Worry, I have a Lawyer?
Fish Report Boy: Yes, They Finally Got that lil Rat and His Sidekick Chris!
JamieB says: JC, A Marlin Kingpin, Not True!
Darrel says: JC, A Underworld Boss. That Panty Waste Couldnt Run a Carwash. LOL!
The Brits says: JC, Leader of the Marlin Mafia in Cabo. The Old Bloke is a British Gumball!
HEADLINES: August 7, 2016:​Fish Report Boy: is reporting, that JC, the owner of JC Sportfishing who has many different aliases has been indicted on charges of being the boss of all bosses of the Marlin Mafia in Mexico. It is reported JC has ran a criminal enterprise in the Los Cabos area ranging from Marlin gambling, Marlin Extortion, Marlin Fraud, Marlin Prostitution and even a few Marlin Murders. The local authorities even threw in a few more charges stemming from JC,s days of living in Alaska and Arkansa. In Alaska JC was charged with kidnapping of 3 Alaska Halibut and a ransom demand of a case of tall 16oz Falstaffs and a carton of lucky strike cigarettes. After the ranson was met the authorities found the carcuses of the halibut in JC,s freezer and charged him also with being a cannibal.
The charges from Arkansa were a whole different monkey as JC was charged with the slaughter of 7 Bluegills, 2 Carp and 4 Bullhead Catfish. JC was supposedly transporting the bodies of these fish to his house where he was stopped by the Highway Patrol and he tried to give an alias. It is reported JC has many aliases including Jerry Farewell, Donny Osmond, Marie Osmond, Flip Wilson, Pedro Garcia, Donavon Belchwood, Patty Hearst, Damien, Charlie Rose, Bonnie Parker, Clyde Barrow and those are just a few of them!!!

Chris the so called, second Lieutenant, or Capo as JC says, is under investigation for Marlin pandering, Marlin Conspiracy, Marlin Tampering of evidence, Marlin Profanity (what!!), Marlin Smuggling, and the murder of 20 Bluegill, on a Missouri farm pond in 1998. We did have reports that JC GOES BY THE Marlin Godfather on the docks of Cabo San Lucas and has been know to crush some knee caps if he is not called Mr. GODFATHER. Fish Report Boy went on to say, authorities they think they have caught the big fish of the Marlin Mafia and are working hard to get Chris (the second luetient) off the docks of Los Cabos as they think he is armed and dangerous, as Chris reportly carries a fillet knife with him everywhere he goes. Chris also has alias he goes by, and here are a few, Chris Rock, Chris Cristie, Chris Farly, Chris Evert, Kris Kristopherson, Julie Andrews, Mike Stone, Brian Keith, Toby Keith, George Jones, Tammy Wynette. So please if you see this ruthless criminal on the docks of Cabo. Please report to authorities. This report will keep everyone posted on this â€œBREAKING NEWS in CABOâ€ stay tuned to next weeks report for details on these viscious criminals.

Tropical Storm Javier Off Shore Stirring up Seas and Giving Us Rain!!!​Jc Sportfishing Charters is a family owned and operated business and has been fishing in Cabo San Lucas for the past 18 years. Jerry, explains that his charter business is geared more for families and novice anglers, making sure everyone who charters a boat with him have a great time and lots of fun. We welcome families, and groups. We want everyone who fishes with us to take all the sites in and have memorable experience. This is what is most important to us. We have and do a few tournaments each year and can cater to fisherman who might be interested in tournament fishing. Well lets get on with the fishing report for this past week.


WEATHER: It has been really hot over the last week but we have some cloud cover over last 24 hours so it has cooled a bit. We do expect to get some needed rain out of this storm down south which is tropical storm Javier. Forcasts are for lots of rain and not sure yet if we will get any high winds but they are saying 40 to 50 MPH. As I sit and write this report there is some rain starting to fall, so I do know its going to be wet over the next couple days and I expect them to close the port on Monday due to rain and churning seas.
WATER: Pretty rough seas over the next couple days with tropical storm Javier passing by us here at the tip. The swells have been big on the pacific and are expected to get bigger abot 6 to 8 feet in height and 4 to 6 feet on the Sea of Cortez side. This should all get better by Wednesday and clearing. Go to Tempbreak.com to check out map. http://www.tempbreak.com/index.php?&cwregion=cb
TUNA: Tuna fishing has slowed down over a couple weeks ago. Two weeks ago we were catching big Tuna but now it has dwindeled to some football size fish and just a few in the 200lb range. You have to run to get to the fish, normally like 15 to 16 miles out. I donâ€™t know when Mexico is going to wake up and start protecting the sport fishing and all the tourist dollars that come into the area because of fishing. It seems no one is thinking of the long term affects this will have on the tourist and sport fishing industry. Not only that the sport fishing and tourist industry employee many, many families here in Los Cabos

BILLFISH: Well, I can tell you its happening for Blue Marlin, probably the best Blue season I have seen in many years, with everyone and his brother landing the big boys. It has been crazy over the last week with like 3 marlin per boat being reported. Both, Striped and Blues are whats hot. The Bisbee eastcape tournament was happening all last week and there was a total of 110 Marlin caught during the 3 day tournament. The winning fish was 427lbs and second place was 316 lbs. Most fish have been taken on live bait and lures. The Sailfish bite has been good all week also, with quite a few being caught. .

DORADO: The Dorado are starting to show a bit. There have been some nice ones caught weighing in at around 30 to 35lbs. Most fish are tight to the beach Â½ mile out and are taking lures and striped bait slow trolled. Please if you are catching baby Dorado throw them back for another day. You will be surprised how fast they will grow over a year. If they arenâ€™t over 10 pounds you might think about throwing them back.

INSHORE: The inshore fishing has been kind of slow with a few small Roosters from Solmar to the Light House and lots of Skip Jack like week before. The Skip Jack are great for some light tackle action for the kids.

 WAHOO: Another decent week of Wahoo fishing and jet heads and live bait are doing the trick. The 95 spot to Rancho Migrano has been the areas that are producing. 
From The Admirals Kitchen!​*JC,s Baja Shrimp Scampi!!*

This quick scampi is perfect over pasta or by itself with fresh-squeezed lemon. It serves 2 as a main course and 4 as an appetizer; and it's easy to double for a crowd.

Ingredients
1 pound jumbo shrimp, shelled and deveined
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1/4 cup dry white vermouth
1/4 teaspoon grated lemon zest plus 1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice
2 teaspoons finely chopped flat-leaf parsley leaves

Directions
Put the shrimp on a large disposable pie pan or paper plate and pat them completely dry with a paper towel. Arrange the shrimp so they lay flat and are evenly spaced.

Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Season the shrimp with salt and pepper. Add the butter to the skillet. When the foaming subsides, raise the heat to high and invert the plate of shrimp over the skillet so the shrimp fall into the pan all at once. Cook the shrimp, without moving them, for 1 minute. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute. Turn the shrimp over and cook for 2 minutes more. Transfer the shrimp to a bowl.

Return the skillet to the heat and pour in the vermouth and lemon juice. Boil the liquid until slightly thickened, about 30 seconds. Scrape up any browned bits from the bottom of the pan with a wooden spoon. Stir the lemon zest and parsley into the sauce. Pour the sauce over the shrimp, season with salt and pepper to taste and toss to combine.

Divide the shrimp among plates or arrange on a platter and serve.



*JC, s Baja Shrimp Alfredo!*

*
INGREDIENTS*

SERVINGS 4UNITS US


1lb large shrimp, shelled and deveined
1â„4cup minced shallot
2minced garlic cloves
1â„4cup butter
1â„2lb fettuccine pasta, cooked al dente
4large egg yolks
1cup half-and-half
1â„2cup freshly-grated parmesan cheese
2teaspoons minced parsley
*DIRECTIONS*


In a large skillet, cook the shrimp, the shallot and garlic in the butter over moderate heat, stirring, for 3-4 minutes, or until shrimp are just firm to touch and opaque.
Reduce heat to moderately-low and stir in the fettucine.
In a bowl, beat together the yolks, half and half and the Parmesan.
Add the egg mixture to the shrimp mixture and cook until the sauce is thickened, tossing all the while so the egg doesnâ€™t curdle, about 3-4 minutes.
Do not let sauce boil.
Stir in parsley and salt and pepper to taste.
*JC,s Baja Mojito Del Sol!!*

_This is a fabulous Mojito recipe that makes enough for 4 glasses. I usually double or triple the recipe and serve it in a glass pitcher that is garnished with mint leaves. Perfect for after your sportfishing trip party.This Mojito can be made with either white or gold rum but don't leave out the bitters. Â¡Vivas!_
*INGREDIENTS*

SERVINGS 4UNITS US


12 -15small fresh mint sprigs, plus 4 more for garnish
1â„4cup sugar, plus
2tablespoons sugar, sifted (can use superfine sugar)
1â„2cup fresh lime juice, chilled
3â„4cup white rum or 3â„4 cupgolden rum, chilled
8dashes Angostura bitters
2cups club soda, chilled
crushed ice
*DIRECTIONS*


In a large container or bowl, muddle mint with sugar until the mint is coarsely chopped and the sugar has turned a shade of green.
Add lime juice, rum and bitters and stir until sugar dissolves.
Strain into a small pitcher.
Pour into iced tea or mojito glasses that are filled about 1/3 with crushed ice and top each drink with 1/2 cup of the club soda. Garnish with mint sprigs and serve.

Rooster Fish Information!!!
The distinctive dorsal fins of the roosterfish normally remain retracted in a deep groove along the fish's back, but when the fish is excited the fins rise. There are two dark blue or black, curved bands on the flanks. One begins from the front and the other from the back of the first dorsal fin. Both run diagonally down the flanks towards the front of the anal fin then curve smoothly and run along the flanks to the tail base. The dorsal spines are banded with alternate dark and light stripes and the lower base of the pectoral fins is black.

It is a predator of small fishes. When hooked or in pursuit of prey it will raise its dorsal fin like a flag and leap repeatedly, greyhounding over the surface. Fishing methods are trolling or casting baits and lures, or live bait fishing from a boat or shore.

The roosterfish has strong local commercial value. The flesh is tasty and of good quality
BEWARE: Please beware of the guys in the street selling boat charters. If you wait till the day you are fishing and go to the dock where your boat is many times people will mislead you to another boat or dock trying to put you on a boat that was not meant for you. You need to have a person guide you to your boat, who is from a reputable charter company. This way there is no confusion or misleading. Please remember when renting Sport fishing boats in Cabo that you rent your boat from reputable and established business. Walk into a fishing fleet office and ask questions about what you are getting and what are the costs? You dont want to rent boats from vendors in the streets and you do not want to book through shady websites offering you the world. Check through travel forums about reputable fishing fleets to deal with. Look for testimonials about the fleet your booking your charter with. Ask about what will the boat be supplying? Will it include beverages or lunches? How much does it cost to fillet your catch? Check to see if charter boat is insured? Ask about getting your catch smoked? Check cost of fishing license. These are just a few things to consider when booking your charter boat. We will be talking more about this in next weeks fishing report. Until next time good fishing and we hope to see you in Cabo soon. Come by the office here in Cabo and get all the latest up to date fishing report. http://www.jcsportfishing.com


----------

